# how long should it take for a pink toe to web



## FishermanSteve (Jan 16, 2008)

Im very new the the hobby and my T is an avicularia avicularia. It(i dont know its gender) is only about 2-2.5 in.. I am just concerned because its been about 2 and a half weeks and i expected it to web by now. i have her in an arboreal setup but im afraid it might be too big. its a 12x12x12 tank, is that too big? Also its very hard for me to maintain a high humidity(i have a water dish and i regularly mist but any other suggestions would be very much appreciated)... would that affect why its not webbing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian S (Jan 16, 2008)

Give it about a month or so


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 16, 2008)

Could be weeks, could be months.  I bought two adult A. avicularia females and bred them.  They were bought in late October and built their FIRST WEBS last week!  It might be a while...

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 16, 2008)

> 12x12x12 tank


That is kind of big. I have a 3" avic in a small critter keeper on its side and she has webbed up over 1/2 the container. 
But also keep in mind it really does take some time when they are placed in a new tank for them to settle down. I have had a few go 4-5-6 months + without webbing, they never showed signs of being sick or anything, just no webbing.  

In that setup though with it being that big she will never use all of that, she is just going to pick a place eventually to bunker down and stay pretty much in that area.


----------



## jeand (Jan 16, 2008)

not to take over your thread but ive had mine for about 2 weeks also. and its about 2 inches. i keep in a ten gallon as well. still no webbing. wont eat. wont drink. actually wont even move. just stays stuck to the glass behind its plant. and i thought roseas were pet rocks... :wall:


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jan 16, 2008)

jeand said:


> ... still no webbing. wont eat. wont drink. actually wont even move. just stays stuck to the glass behind its plant. and i thought roseas were pet rocks... :wall:


thats how mines been acting and im not so much worried as i dont know what to do. Ive been everything i can find about tarantulas for the past 2 months but reading about them is obviously much different than having one...by the way i didnt expect to get replies this fast, you are all amazing and im very grateful :worship:


----------



## jeand (Jan 16, 2008)

username 1331 said:


> thats how mines been acting and im not so much worried as i dont know what to do. Ive been everything i can find about tarantulas for the past 2 months but reading about them is obviously much different than having one...by the way i didnt expect to get replies this fast, you are all amazing and im very grateful :worship:


ya i agree on that. most care sheets or information on T's you find online is a bunch of crap anyways. You'll find websites telling you to mist a roseas tanks daily and all kinds of other s*** you shouldnt even pay attention to. the best information you'll get on how to care for your T will probably come from this site and the replys. because like you said owning one is different then what you read online or even in a book sometimes.


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 16, 2008)

Before mine molted into a MM, it only webbed before a molt. It never webbed before that. Also, your is about to become an adult! Mine is only 3" and is a MM.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st (Jan 16, 2008)

I think the fact that T's (spiders in general) are so individual that they behave as they want or need.  I have an Avicularia minatrix that I just transfered in a more suitable enclosure.  The medium sized Pet Pal is standing on end and houses the 3" T.  It webbed in a few days once it found an area it was comfortable.  I had an Iridopelma hirsuta that took a great deal of time to settle in and an A. Avic that was the same as yours.  Most of my other arboreals have taken a few days to a week, sometimes two weeks, to build a web.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 16, 2008)

jeand said:


> still no webbing. wont eat. wont drink. actually wont even move. just stays stuck to the glass behind its plant. and i thought roseas were pet rocks... :wall:


All tarantulas are pretty much pet rocks unless it's feeding time. Welcome to our exciting hobby.


----------



## Danahan (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a mm A. avic who has never constructed a retreat; he hides in the fake leaves. The only webs he has ever made were sperm webs...


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't worry, I have had my girl since the beginning of December and she hasn't webbed one bit, either.  That's what, 6 weeks?  She might not web for another few months, she might web tomorrow.  They know what they're doing.  As long as she looks healthy, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## DrJ (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I personally find all this rather interesting...as I've never had an Avic that refused to web immediately!  Haha!  Maybe the two I've had just didn't care where they were and just wanted to web it up?  

Anyway, if what you are using is the exo-terra styled cage, a great way to help keep humidity up is to put aluminum foil over the screen top.  This still allows for ventilation, as air will no doubt still go around the foil, and the openings in the doors also allow air flow.  BUT, this will help decrease the amount of ventilation, thereby trapping in more humidity.  This has helped and worked with my Green Tree Pythons.  

Sorry I couldn't really help with the webbing situation from my experience, but it looks like everybody else was able to help!  Enjoy the Avic!


----------



## Thrasher (Jan 17, 2008)

*Webbing?*

I rehoused my 2 Visicolors to bigger set ups 2 weeks ago. They didn't bother to wev untill last night actaully. Tho, they eat everything I put in, so I don't think it has anything to do with the sickness of a T if she doesn't web. DOes it has somethign to do with the temp? do they need higher temp to produce silk?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 17, 2008)

I've had many different Avicularias and they web pretty rapidly (never more than a few days to start). I do keep them in rather small cages so it may be the large cages make them 'uncomfortable' which causes them to take a while to locate a good retreat.


----------

